# Curtis 550 Sander/ Electric clutch



## specialk (Feb 3, 2011)

Newbe to this forum. Anyone know who makes the electric clutch ?? Curtis #1CS6-P5-03 Mine is giving me problems and may need a new one. Would like to buy direct from manufacturer. Dave


----------



## mrv8outboard (Dec 29, 2009)

http://www.torwel.com/ Makes the spreaders for Curtis. Use the link and check for dealers in your area.


----------

